# Proof in Print



## cosmonaut (Dec 9, 2012)

I stitched a pano last week and had it printed up nice, we have a high end printer at work. I guess the proof of the a99 awesomeness is here. If you look at the second shot you can clearly see the reflection of the trees in the lake below. I am not sure of the distance but it's a long way. There are also buildings in the distance and I can see smoke coming out of pipes on the roof. I can't begin to tell you what a smooth print this is. Not a artifact in the print. The is a 19x42 print. What more in a camera does one need? Please forgive the light reflection in the first one it's from an over head light.


----------



## Kolia (Dec 9, 2012)

nice !


----------



## Kolia (Dec 9, 2012)

What lens were you using ?


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 9, 2012)

Kolia said:


> What lens were you using ?



Shot with the 17-35mm G version. Really a nice lens.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2012)

24-megapixel goodness!!!! Sensors with that high of an MP count can really pack in the minute information when used with a first-rate lens; add the multiplying power of a multi-shot pano, and BOOM! Awesome prints!!!


----------

